# dont take evening primrose oil if ttc



## josephine3

hi ladies i have been lurking around for a while before posting and just remembered i wanted to let u know not to take evening primrose oil if ttc or pregnant .(i think i noticed some of you do) because it alters your estrogen levels which you dont really want during pregnancy!

:flower:


----------



## GettingBroody

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## bella2

i took EPO whilst ttc and 4 weeks after starting it got my BFP! X


----------



## Jolinar

I took EPO when I conceived my son. Most articles point toward it helping menstrual problems and aiding conception. If people are concerned they can stop taking it after ovulation.


----------



## odd_socks

*oohs i didnt know that *


----------



## josephine3

u mite be right that it aids conception and is supposed to help regulate periods. i wud be unsure about taking it after bfp i want to know my hormones are doing everything they should be naturally!

its a useful supplement just mayb research b4hand!:flower:


----------



## booflebump

EPO regulates hormones and increases production of good cm, so its a useful ttc vitamin. They advise not to take it after ovulation till your next cycle


----------



## josephine3

booflebump said:


> EPO regulates hormones and increases production of good cm, so its a useful ttc vitamin. They advise not to take it after ovulation till your next cycle

sorted! thanx 4 the info:thumbup:


----------



## Chilli

You can take royal jelly instead which ahs many of the same effects but is more recommended by FS's


----------



## josephine3

whats fs's?


----------



## Deethehippy

When i upped my dose of evening primrose for 2 months i got my BFP :)
You only take it from period until ovulation though apparantly.


----------



## loulou87

I took evening primrose oil and it sorted out my hormones and fell pregnant. I was a mess before! Yeah you are right though do need to not take it after you ovulate!


----------



## MissCherry15

Thanks :) good info to know xx


----------



## smokey

I took EPO along with agnus just before my BFP, everything iv read suggest to it being realy good and changes te acidity of your cm for the better.
Only thing I have read against it is not to take it after OV


----------



## Missy86

I took EPO and got pregnant within the month


----------



## ttc4baby

What if you don't know When you Ovulate and if u have irregular cycles do u take it for the whole month


----------



## everdreaming

The research I read said to stop at ovulation because it can shorten the time between that and menstruation. If you don't know when you ovulate its worth learning or using OPK's as with a shortened time after ovulation the window for getting pregnant is quite small.


----------



## everdreaming

Also it might be worth taking it for a couple months all the time to regulate before TTC, as it can so quickly settle periods into a proper cycle. Then ovulation is easier to pinpoint to dtd at the right time :)


----------

